# Strikeforce: Marquardt vs Saffiedine



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

STRIKEFORCE: MARQUARDT VS. SAFFIEDINE
Date: January 12, 2013
Location: Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
Venue: Chesapeake Energy Arena
Broadcast: Showtime, Showtime Extreme



> Nate Marquardt vs. Tarec Saffiedine - for welterweight title
> Daniel Cormier vs. Dion Staring
> Gegard Mousasi vs. Mike Kyle
> Lorenz Larkin vs. Ronaldo Souza
> ...





> Strikeforce has canceled its Nov. 3 event in Oklahoma City, the organization today announced.
> 
> Injuries to headliner Frank Mir, as well as co-headliner and middleweight champion Luke Rockhold, prompted the cancellation, officials stated in today's release.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/31099/str...ent-in-oklahoma-city-plans-january-return.mma


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm glad, now I can get my money back for those tickets I bought the day they became available to public.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Double post. :/


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

UFC On FOX 6: Machida vs. Henderson LIVE from Chesapeake Energy Arena in Oklahoma City!

....With Luke Rockhold vs. Michael Bisping as the co-main event!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Double post. :/


Sorry, I didn't see it on here anywhere?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Sorry, I didn't see it on here anywhere?


I meant my post was a double post, haha.

But yeah, Strikeforce needs to go ahead and die at this point.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I meant my post was a double post, haha.
> 
> But yeah, Strikeforce needs to go ahead and die at this point.


Yeah I can't beleive they are still planing on moving forward. They cancelled back to back events now. I'm surprised the fighters can't opt out of the contract at some point for lack of fights available. It's a shame how they are holding fighters hostage.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

There will be no return.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

SM33 said:


> There will be no return.


That is Showtime's call, not Zuffa's. They seem to really want that last fight out of Cormier. Maybe they will have 1 last farewell event? They can stack the crap out of the card with all the SF fighters on roster that need fights. Hopefully Mousasi is healed up and ready to go by then if they do have an event.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

I can tell you one fight that I really doubt SF getting. That's Cyborg vs Rousey. My prediction is that will be the first female fight in the UFC.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

3DLee said:


> I can tell you one fight that I really doubt SF getting. That's Cyborg vs Rousey. My prediction is that will be the first female fight in the UFC.


It would be a 1 and done kind of deal. But I can tell you one thing, Invicta ain't gonna get that fight.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

This ain't even UFC news, man.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

AlphaDawg said:


> This ain't even UFC news, man.


Well considering the rumor of the week was that SF was done and fighters would move to the UFC it kinda has ties to the UFC. Also no one seems to post about SF here.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Moved to the StrikeForce sub-forum *


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

3DLee said:


> I can tell you one fight that I really doubt SF getting. That's Cyborg vs Rousey. My prediction is that will be the first mixed gender fight in the UFC.


Fixed.:thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Just close the damn organisation. All these fighters under their contract, missing money and action is not good.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Strikewhat??


----------



## knowbody (Oct 27, 2012)

That was painful to watch as the card fell apart


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

knowbody said:


> That was painful to watch as the card fell apart


Yup. Hope they fold the company soon.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

SF dying would be the kindest thing for their roster. Then their fighters would be able to fight more than twice a year and earn a proper living for their families. SF sticking around is pointless and just limits their talents earning potential, leaving them on the sidelines as their peak years just fly by without them getting to make the most of it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well some of their fighters are clearly going to the UFC and others are going to other promotions. For some of the fighters it maybe more fruitful to go elsewhere. Example Cyborg may get a better offer from a different promotion.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

R.I.P. Strikeforce - we look forward to seeing your fighters in the UFC


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder where the other fighters will end up. Maybe with them signing Showtime contracts they'll end up with whatever promotion Showtime signs.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll be in section 115 row A


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How'd you get something that close?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I'll be in section 115 row A


I have to say, I was already quite jealous of your attendance at this. Now seeing where you will be sitting, I'm even more jealous :laugh:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I was at the first UFC on Fox and I couldn't get anywhere that close.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

SF ticks still aren't sold out. OUS I thought you were going to get a refund?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I got refunded on the cancelled SF event in OKC but I bought tickets again when they made the new card.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

what time does this event start guys? To save on any time zone confusion, how many hours 'til it starts lol


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow in waaaay closer then I thought I would be. Only about 25 feet away from cage. Fighters walk right me I touched gloves(hands)with both fighters.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice, we're on now Brehs


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How are things going so far?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Gracie is looking like crap out there.

EDIT: That's much better.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

No UFC contract for him then?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I think he'll still get one. He just had a really bad first round. Got schooled on the feet.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow. Is this seriously the thread where is everyone?

That Gracie fight seemed suspect to me. Kid's eye seemed fine then all of a sudden he's grimacing and then instigating a clinch...


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing. I think people are waiting for the main card. And it looked like Gracie jabbed Smith in the same eye early in the second. That's probably where the injury came from.

Great first round. Holobaugh is better than I thought he would be.

EDIT: So many transitions going on. Good ground match.

EDIT EDIT: DAMN IT HOLOBAUGH. Why does he keep putting himself on the bottom?


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

This is a great ground battle


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice choke, where is everyone?


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Kennedy could beat a few guys in the UFC IMO

Edit: goddamn this stream looks like HD on a Bravia


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I haven't seen KJ Noons's fights but does he always leave his hands so low and his chin up high?


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Mini Couture with the funky kick


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Noons' boxing is so ugly. Both guys will get a contract though.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

KJ didn't expect so much fight from Ryan


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Who the hell won this fight? I can't give either of them a single round. Best I can do is give Noons maybe the second but that's it.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Karma for the BS cut win over Diaz


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

That was pretty damn impressive. Jacare could be a force in the UFC.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Very impressed with Jacare tonight. Herman is not exactly a good fighter but it was pretty dominant, I'd like to see him in the UFC.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Didn't expect Jacare to get the submission that easily. Can't wait to see him against a quality opponent.

Mousasi next! Lets see what he can do.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

OHKO said:


> Didn't expect Jacare to get the submission that easily. Can't wait to see him against a quality opponent.


I called that perfectly, Souza is a monster, he'll be dominant in the UFC. If he can do that to Herman, his fights against quality guys will be awesome.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

sub r1 Barnett. Arm triangle.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

The commentators are a couple of jokers tonight. They probably don't give a f*ck anymore since it's the last card.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> sub r1 Barnett. Arm triangle.


Beautiful prediction. Somebody pay this man!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Barnett is surely getting a ticket back to the UFC. Well, I hope so.

Edit: Lmao at pro wrestling promo.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Is homie wearing the WalMart brand MMA clothing?

lel

and now Barnett is shit talking JDS lmao


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I think more of the losers from the main card are going to get dumped over the losers from the pre-lims.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

His last promo was a lot better. This one was a little awkward. Kinda hard to cut a promo when the interviewer keeps steppin' on your feet though haha.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Watch Cormier get KTFO lel


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Cormier really does move a lot like the GOAT on the ground. Very Fedoresque

edit: what a beast. just relentless


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I got 2-1 Marquardt but he looks gassed


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Damn... Safferdine up 2-1... and Nate is fading.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

I was hoping for Nate to win, but by my count he's behind 2-1 and fading fast.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

damn a lot of dudes are going to be losing a lot of credits tonight.

I'm losing real money too


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> damn a lot of dudes are going to be losing a lot of credits tonight.
> 
> I'm losing real money too


Million creds and $150 real cash. Thought Nate would come in shape. Also had no gameplan for those kicks. I'm shocked. Congrats Tarec.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

boatoar said:


> Million creds and $150 real cash. Thought Nate would come in shape. Also had no gameplan for those kicks. I'm shocked. Congrats Tarec.


Ouch, now I'm glad I made a wussy bet on this 'sure thing', I'm only out 20 real bucks


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

He didn't even try to check or catch kicks til the 5th round. Marquardt has the fight IQ of a regional circuit fighter.


Marquardt has cost me $2000 on a multi bet. I only spent $5 on it though, but if he'd won i'd be very happy. 

The last fighter to do that to me was Tito against Forrest, I still don't like him again...


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

I had a gut feel Nate was gonna suck this fight... but bet with the odds instead


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

'I'm the number one WW'... right-e-o, Nate.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

what a bust. Such a disappointment. All the props in the world to Tarec though, he'll do some good things in the UFC.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I've always found Nate to be extremely overrated. But I thought he would have won this fight. He looked awful


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Yeah, it's disappointing when you have $ invested, but I just do that to make the fights a bit more exciting. I was dead wrong. I didn't even think the main event would make it to round 3. I bet the majority of my loss on the under 4.5 rounds, not on nate. I had a $25 nate/mousasi parlay, but the rest was on the under 4.5 rounds. Funny, cause Saff has never been finished I don't think. Haha. All I could think about was Nate's sick KO of Woodley and MMA math did the rest to me. The fact that Herman and Saffiedine had similar odds is laughable in hindsight. 
Oh well, there's football to bet on tomorrow


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

boatoar said:


> Oh well, there's football to bet on tomorrow


Haha yeah, I'm counting on tomorrow's game to recoup me some credits and my real money.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

El Bresko said:


> He didn't even try to check or catch kicks til the 5th round. Marquardt has the fight IQ of a regional circuit fighter.
> 
> 
> Marquardt has cost me $2000 on a multi bet. I only spent $5 on it though, but if he'd won i'd be very happy.
> ...


What were your picks. That would have been a nice lil pay day. 

I think three picks is max...four is really tough. I thought it would be a clean sweep. That's what happens when you don't research enough on the fighters I guess. We all got fooled. 

In conclusion.

Cormier is definitely Black Fedor. Can not wait to see him against the LHW title holder.
Barnett needs to shake up the UFC HW division.
Gegard is highly under rated. He's a calm assassin. Him vs Shogun will be a damn good fight.
Last, Nate will not be able to walk for a week.

So long Strikeforce!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I really hope Barnett makes it into the UFC, he's 9-1 in his last ten fights and a great submission fighter, something that is rare in the division. Also the HW division is one of the thinnest in the UFC and needs all the bolstering it can get.

I just hope Dana can let bygones be bygones and do what's best for business.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Well it's not like it's just a personal issue with Barnett...

Dana really hasn't let personal problems affect his business decisions that much to his credit...look at Tito, Duffee, Henderson, etc.


The issue with Barnett is that he's just not reliable. He's failed THREE drug tests....three. 

It's hard to look past something like that.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Damn you Nate. Way to ruin my Gegard-sub, Jacare-sub, Barnett-sub, Cormier tko, Marquardt-win parlay.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Bloody hell Nate...such a bad performance. Oh well. Feel for you guys that bet real money :/ Must suck.

Cormier looked alright. Did what he had to do and everyone expected. Nothing amazing though.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Good card... All the guys I was rooting for won... except Nate. Then again, I like Saffiedine so I wasn't that bummed about that fight.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I think Couture/Noons was the first fight that I've ever seen where you could give a 30-27 to either fighter. What a mind****.
Souza looked really solid. Herman's a tough guy and he didn't even look competitive.
I also can't wait to see Mousasi in the UFC. He'll add some life to that division.
I like Barnett but I do think he's a flight risk for the UFC. Maybe give him a one strike you're out deal. 
Cormier looked like a killer, as usual, can't wait to see him in the UFC.
Marquardt looked awful, old even. I don't like Marquardt at all so I don't really want to see him back in the UFC but I expected him to have very few problems with Saffiedine. Credit to The Belgian Beast hough, he looked really good and obviously trained hard. Made Nate's leg look like the surface of the moon.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Mercy I often do 15 leg multi bets but only bet as much as $5. This one was coupled with some random Tennis favourites. Currently I have some "guaranteed" winners going to come through soon.

I know Saffedeine and how good he is, I didn't know Nate would turn up and fight like a pillowcase full of toilet paper.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

No wonder you had a $2k payout. Can't seem to find a MMA sports bookie around anymore...only football and basketball. 

Aussie opens right now. Didn't know you watch tennis.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> No wonder you had a $2k payout. Can't seem to find a MMA sports bookie around anymore...only football and basketball.
> 
> Aussie opens right now. Didn't know you watch tennis.


Haha I don't watch Tennis but I always bet on the heavy favourites to round out my multis. If Sharapova, Federer, Nadal, Djokovic or anyone else with similar odds to them are playing then I add them to the multi. 

I never bet on Basketball or Football (soccer), Soccer because Diego Milito ****ed me out of $3000 by missing a penalty and drawing the game 1-1 a little while ago and Basketball because the scores are too high, the worst team in the NBA could beat the best team easier than they could in other sports.

Hixxy, I don't think it looks girly, it would look good with my sig!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I bet on them with low amounts.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's so much funner watching while having a bet on the line isn't it. I'm waiting for that big underdog match up. Cormier vs the LHW title holder something like that. I think at best it would be 3:1 hopefully more. Oh shiet that reminds me I gotta place a bet on Edgar.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I heard Melendez will get an automatic title shot at Benson Henderson. That should be a good fight.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I heard Melendez will get an automatic title shot at Benson Henderson. That should be a good fight.


You should check out the UFC section sometimes dude, 9000 posts and I only ever see you in general MMA!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The UFC section is kind of big for me.


----------

